# How to re-tag when shirt is tag less like Hanes Beefy T?



## Slinky3 (Nov 12, 2012)

How do you tag a shirt like Hanes Beefy T when the tag is pressed on the neck of the shirt already? I have a heat press, can you just press new tag over the one already there?
Thanks


----------



## 59graphix (Aug 14, 2011)

Slinky3 said:


> How do you tag a shirt like Hanes Beefy T when the tag is pressed on the neck of the shirt already? I have a heat press, can you just press new tag over the one already there?
> Thanks


Don't buy Hanes Tagless. Seriously though. If you are labeling you need to buy shirts with tear out tags or have them cut out and re-sewn. If you print over or transfer it will possible show through and that would look unprofessional. We use tear out tags from a variety of vendors and screen print our own labels or our clients custom label.


----------



## Slinky3 (Nov 12, 2012)

What other shirts are comparable to beefy t's that have a tear out tag?


----------



## 59graphix (Aug 14, 2011)

Slinky3 said:


> What other shirts are comparable to beefy t's that have a tear out tag?


Not many. Beefys are 6.1 oz. Most shirts today are being made with a lighter cotton. most ring spuns are 4.0 to 4.5 oz. AAA 1701R is a ring spun 5.5 tear out tag.


----------



## Slinky3 (Nov 12, 2012)

Is the fit of the AAA1701R like beefy t's fit?


----------



## DigitalApparel (Dec 4, 2012)

If your shop has a acetone gun just hit the tags from the back side with the acetone and the Hanes label will come right off


----------



## Narf (Nov 21, 2012)

Slinky3 said:


> What other shirts are comparable to beefy t's that have a tear out tag?


Keya MC205. 6.1oz, ring spun, tear-away tags.


----------



## 59graphix (Aug 14, 2011)

DigitalApparel said:


> If your shop has a acetone gun just hit the tags from the back side with the acetone and the Hanes label will come right off


That would be great for a few shirts but to do that to up to 1000 shirts or more... I don't think so. Nice tip though.




> Is the fit of the AAA1701R like beefy t's fit?


Not as heavy. We haven't used them for awhile and I know they have changed their production so I would recommend getting a sample and see if it's up to your standards.



> Keya MC205. 6.1oz, ring spun, tear-away tags.


I have seen these but never used them. What do you think Narf? And thanks for the link.


----------



## Narf (Nov 21, 2012)

59graphix said:


> I have seen these but never used them. What do you think Narf? And thanks for the link.


I haven't had any hands-on myself either; I was going from the knowledge posted here, that they'll fit the criteria for the OP, and that there aren't many choices in the heavy-weight class that are ringspun.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Another option for the Beefy T's is to use a 2 color plastisol transfer label to cover up their tagless. One color is a solid background and the 2nd color is your logo/care instructions.

Personally, I would boycott Hanes and find another shirt. The Beefy was arguably the #1 selling tee for private labels brands & screenprinters. Them going tagless indicates to me they chose to abandon us and go direct to the consumer.


----------



## 59graphix (Aug 14, 2011)

splathead said:


> Another option for the Beefy T's is to use a 2 color plastisol transfer label to cover up their tagless. One color is a solid background and the 2nd color is your logo/care instructions.
> 
> Personally, I would boycott Hanes and find another shirt. The Beefy was arguably the #1 selling tee for private labels brands & screenprinters. Them going tagless indicates to me they chose to abandon us and go direct to the consumer.


I agree with you splathead. I used beefy's for years but their cost and now the tag thing pretty much puts them out of my market. Fortunately the market is trending towards the lighter weight shirts that are all readily available in most brands. But you have to be careful because there are a lot out there that want to compete and they do so with an inferior product. Do you have a brand of choice splathead?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

59graphix said:


> Fortunately the market is trending towards the lighter weight shirts..... Do you have a brand of choice splathead?


Agreed. After wearing mid weight shirts the Beefy and other 6+ oz shirts seems like you're wearing an overcoat.

My brand of choice is American Apparel. A good alternative, at half the cost, is the Anvil 980.


----------



## DigitalApparel (Dec 4, 2012)

59graphix said:


> That would be great for a few shirts but to do that to up to 1000 shirts or more... I don't think so. Nice tip though.


i guess I assumed we where talking low quantity as imprints wholesale will re-tag shirts at $0.10 a shirt for orders over 250, I personally like the Gildan 6400 line i use it exclusively on one of my websites and always get positive feed back from my customers about how soft and professional the shirts are


----------



## EmpireGFX (Sep 6, 2012)

Glad to read that there are some lower cost alternatives to the American Apparel shirts.. I love the feel of them but the price is a little steep! I'll have to try out the Gildan 6400 and Anvil 980 to see how they measure up.


----------



## Narf (Nov 21, 2012)

splathead said:


> ... Them going tagless indicates to me they chose to abandon us and go direct to the consumer.


Yep, pretty much. Still ridiculous for them to throw away the extra business that would've still gone their way if they had left the tags (that we could readily remove) alone.



EmpireGFX said:


> Glad to read that there are some lower cost alternatives to the American Apparel shirts. ...


There are quite a few alternatives to the AA 2001 these days, but they all differ in their own ways. FWIW, I'm not a fan of 980's - the collars don't hold up and even line dried they shrink more than my dryer-dried 2001's. If I had to go with a lower cost alternative, my nod goes to Next Level Apparel's 3600.


----------



## OMGCowgirl (Aug 16, 2012)

DigitalApparel said:


> i guess I assumed we where talking low quantity as imprints wholesale will re-tag shirts at $0.10 a shirt for orders over 250, I personally like the Gildan 6400 line i use it exclusively on one of my websites and always get positive feed back from my customers about how soft and professional the shirts are


I LOVE the Gildan 6400 line and use them and the 5000Ls for my women's tees. Wish Gildan stuck with the same colors across the board tho.

I also like Anvil Ringspun tees. Women's is 880 - not sure of the men's - and MOST Anvil products are tearaway labels.

As for the relabeling, Imprints actually doesn't have a minimum order for relabeling. Undertaping is .23/ea. Over the taping is cheaper but looks like crap. Unfortunately, they say they can't do the fleece under... The majority of my sales are hoodies in the winter, so I gotta find an alternative before Fall.

Heather at imprints is AWESOME to work with if she gets your account!


----------



## OMGCowgirl (Aug 16, 2012)

There are quite a few alternatives to the AA 2001 these days, but they all differ in their own ways. FWIW, I'm not a fan of 980's - the collars don't hold up and even line dried they shrink more than my dryer-dried 2001's. If I had to go with a lower cost alternative, my nod goes to Next Level Apparel's 3600.[/QUOTE]

I like the feel of Next Level but they run small. If you're catering to a wide range of clients, go with a look/feel of a shirt that is versatile in sizing such as Anvil or Gildan. LAT is a good one too.

And Anvil/Gildan - from the ones I keep - have not shrunk at all. EXCEPT for the Gildan Zipup men's hoodie.


----------



## priusjames (Apr 27, 2013)

As I'd hoped, this thread about retagging produced a bounty of info for a newbie...comparisons of brands and numbers by hands on professionals.

I'd thought about acetone (mentioned earlier), but mostly read the thread hoping for the kind of info I'd otherwise learn "the hard way"...and I'm far from thinking about a thousand of *anything* !


----------



## nelliem (Nov 19, 2019)

Hello, 


I would like to do embroidery on a long sleeve t-shirt and wanted a good quality shirt. I was told that the Hanes Beefy long Sleeve t-shirt was the route to go. However, they are tagless as you all have already discussed. I was wondering if anyone had any other suggestions for t-shirts I could use that would hold the embroidery and is a good quality?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

nelliem said:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> I would like to do embroidery on a long sleeve t-shirt and wanted a good quality shirt. I was told that the Hanes Beefy long Sleeve t-shirt was the route to go. However, they are tagless as you all have already discussed. I was wondering if anyone had any other suggestions for t-shirts I could use that would hold the embroidery and is a good quality?



I believe Beefy-T's now have tearaway tags. We spoke with our pocketbook and they heard.

A comparable weight tee, also tearaway, is the Hammer tee by Gildan.


----------

